# Icon sizes?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I can't seem to figure out how to customize my icon size using desktop Visualizer. Its either really small using 1x1 ss or huge with 1x1...how do I change these sizes?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

anyone? been trying to figure this out for a while, btw I am running LP+


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Launcher pro + lets you resize any Widget.

π


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

not sure what to tell you other than icons are supposed to be 72x72 pixels.


----------

